# INM Issues New 2015 Residency Application Forms



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

*Aug. 4, 2015*

INM issued new residency application forms, effective Thursday, July 30, 2015. The old forms are valid for 3 more months, but it’s better to use the new forms.

The new forms cover:

~ Renewing our Residente Temporal visas within Mexico,
~ Changing from Residente Temporal to Residente Permanente,
~ Changing from a Tourist visa to Temporary or Permanent residency in Mexico,
and
~ Registering of Employers.

Among the changes, _note that the new forms ask us to report any prior criminal records. There is no evidence that they are investigating our criminal backgrounds, but it gives them significant future leverage if we have future problems and they find that we lied on our visa applications._

This link takes you to the DOF citations for the new forms: http://www.dof.gob.m…echa=30/07/2015

Feel free to copy while giving proper attribution: YucaLandia/Surviving Yucatan.


----------

